# Best route/advice from new hampshire to west coast?



## nocomplykidd (Sep 5, 2013)

so this will be my first time traveling, and ive never hitched other than short rides locally so kinda clueless as to what route i should take and what states i do and dont wanna go through haha. im planning on starting out in a couple weeks, some legal troubles have set me back, but any and all advice would be much appreciated. im thinking of taking a greyhound out to start off and go from there, depending on the fares, cause i dont have any real money haha. but help me out!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Sep 5, 2013)

Route 90(masspike/ny thru way) to 80 goes the whole way. Mostly toll roads (so know your laws & how to be within the law but stil get rides) till midwest then desolate but easy travelin. Good luck & get movin, its already cold at night across rockies & elsewhere otherwise you may need to take a southern route.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 5, 2013)

80 west.


----------

